# Best spare ribs to buy for smoking



## astasiow

What are the best spare ribs to buy for smoking. A champion barbecue master in Mobile AL once told me you have to buy the right kind of spare ribs to get the best quality. I know the brisket bone should be off and the skirt should be removed too. But there is something else he said to ask for when buying the best spare ribs for smoking and I can't remember it. Does anyone else have any idea what he might have been refering to???


----------



## richoso1

Astasiow said:


> What are the best spare ribs to buy for smoking. A champion barbecue master in Mobile AL once told me you have to buy the right kind of spare ribs to get the best quality. I know the brisket bone should be off and the skirt should be removed too. But there is something else he said to ask for when buying the best spare ribs for smoking and I can't remember it. Does anyone else have any idea what he might have been refering to???


Your third sentence is trimming St. Louis style, which most folks do themselves when using spares.

If you don't want bone creep or bone pull back, you might look for spares that have the meat extended about 3/8 in. beyond the rib bone. And you might want to buy racks with less fat layers. I'm not sure if you're just smoking for eating, or comp smoking. Somebody else will chime in, and maybe shed a litlle more light on the subject.


----------



## flash

I just buy the ones that look pretty and have a good amount of meat.


----------

